# What do you use for your business phone system?



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jan 7, 2015)

Just like the title says, what (or who) do you use?

We use FreePBX with flowroute as our SIP trunk provider. We are planning on re-building it so that you don't have to go through any menus, and you will get a human right away when you call us.


----------



## mikho (Jan 7, 2015)

3CX


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

I want to use Asterisk but I haven't had the time to get familiar with it.  I know a few of my friends use some kind of a pesudo weird-thing with ClearOS (I think ClearOS has a PBX addon available?).  I think Zentyal is also going towards more PBX/Small Business server focus too. 

Personally, I use OpenVBX with Twilio and simply forward phone calls to my cellphone.  I know it's not an actual "business phone system" nor is it a proper PBX, but it gets the job done for me which is all I need. 

But yeah, I'd suggest Asterisk!


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 7, 2015)

Freepbx works great.


----------



## William (Jan 7, 2015)

I have my mobile provider forward a bunch of numbers to different mobiles, works fine. No need for landline/fixed phone.


----------



## bigcat (Jan 7, 2015)

mikho said:


> 3CX


Local or remote server?

Man, I'm having a hard time supporting 3CX. Too many problem especially with SBC.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jan 7, 2015)

Cisco UCM  It's an older model, but reliable and solid!


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2015)

bigcat said:


> Local or remote server?
> 
> 
> Man, I'm having a hard time supporting 3CX. Too many problem especially with SBC.


Local, haven't tried their cloud option.


For some reason running it in a virtual environment sucks monkey balls. You can install it on hardware from 2002 and it will perform better.


There are much to ask for when it comes to advanced configuration like escalation of calls, different types of handling depending on time of day etc...


Everything I've wanted to do have been possible but in ways I'm not proud of.


----------



## howardsl2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Personally, I use PBX in a Flash which bundles FreePBX, Asterisk along with other useful features. I am running it on a KVM VPS server with good results.

You can find a step-by-step install guide as well as an Asterisk security tutorial on my blog.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Jan 9, 2015)

We also use PBX in a Flash (FreePPBX, Asterisk, and some extras). We use LES.net for our DIDs. Haven't had any issues, although our PBX doesn't get that much use.


----------



## pbgben (Jan 23, 2015)

FusionPBX/freeSwitch


----------



## X3host (Jan 26, 2015)

Works like rook


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Lync phones.


----------



## robbyhicks (Jan 31, 2015)

We're using RingCentral with softphones.  Works well, extremely simply and easy to use.


----------



## mitgib (Jan 31, 2015)

FreePBX with self provided SIP trunks and Cisco handsets


----------



## DamienSB (Jan 31, 2015)

I am pretty happy with our Asterisk and Cisco "voice black magic" configuration. We use https://www.flowroute.com/ for our sip trunk and DIDs


----------



## Clinton (Feb 2, 2015)

We've used phone.com with Cisco hard phones. It worked out pretty well and was one less thing for us to manage.


----------



## willywonka (Feb 5, 2015)

freepbx on a raspberry pi. 

Gotta make sure you have a UPS connected to the avoid power outages etc but once thats done it works like a champ.


----------



## key900 (Feb 7, 2015)

We use Toll free number forward to our phone.


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

We use also a Toll Free Number for the customers in USA. We use a Mobile Number (with low rates) for the rest of the world customers.


----------



## Hostwinds (Mar 12, 2015)

We use 3CX as well. We've got an 800 number for the international clients and also a local number. I've been impressed with 3CX, as I haven't had any issues with it, aside from having trouble knowing when I have a voice mail (probably user error on my part).


----------



## Phill Fernandes (Mar 12, 2015)

mikho said:


> 3CX


I used to like 3CX before they went and stripped some of it's functionality in the free version.


----------



## Phill Fernandes (Mar 12, 2015)

I have seen RingCentral mentioned in the thread at least once or twice. Has anyone used any other cloud-based solutions? What's the pricing? What's your opinion of the service?


----------



## mikho (Mar 14, 2015)

Phill Fernandes said:


> I used to like 3CX before they went and stripped some of it's functionality in the free version.


What functions did they removed that you need?


Never used the free version as we sell and install it to our customers.


----------

